

Show HN: MAXGIF, endless stupidly big GIFs - willw
http://maxgif.com

======
nateberkopec
My face when I saw this site: <http://maxgif.com/13v>

But seriously, great idea and super simple! Why didn't I think of this?! Great
job OP.

------
aleksandrm
Reminded me of <http://neave.com/television/>, just random "channel" switching
but slightly longer scenes and with sound.

How is your site different, from say, YTMND (which also allows sound on top of
GIFs), aside from being minimalistic and not having to log in to create?
(though I think I answered my own question here)

------
phillryu
I can feel my brain rotting with every click. This is extremely refined
entertainment on the ADD, zero-commitment, fizzy side of the spectrum. And
it's very addictive.

Does anyone know if these gif 'samples' from movies and TV shows fall under
fair use? They seem so brief and low fidelity, surely they aren't infringing
on copyrights?

------
adatta02
Add one part <http://whatshouldwecallme.tumblr.com/random> and we're off to
the races!

------
cmars
Great fun, but it's picked up some NSFW gifs. Can you add a filter or at least
make NSFW opt-in like reddpics, scrolldit, etc.?

------
peter_l_downs
Buy the domain name satiate.me and have it play a new random gif every 3-5
seconds.

------
switz
Shaking an iOS device while viewing in Safari brings up a random gif.

~~~
willw
Yep, and if you add to your homescreen it will open as its own app with an
icon and load screen.

Also, keyboard shortcuts for desktop: Next GIF (spacebar), Zoom Out (C).

------
StavrosK
What is it?

~~~
willw
Whoops forgot to introduce it. Click (or hit spacebar) to see a random GIF
fullscreen, keep clicking for more. You can directly link to any of the GIFs.
These are all added by users, you add your own by simply dropping in a GIF URL
on the homepage.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, right, when I launched it I just saw a background of random squares that
changed a bit every time, and I didn't have any gif to try it out with, so I
closed it.

~~~
willw
We're gonna make it a lot more obvious soon.

